# Insulation options...



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

noodle9400 said:


> .... and use blown in insulation or tear the sheetrock down and reinsulate with fiberglass insulation. •• No contest. Blown cellulose hands down.
> 
> Also what would be a good way to check if its poor insulation? •• Some energy auditing places have thermal imaging equipment to take a picture of your house and show you where the heat is getting out. It costs, but so does cutting holes all over the show.


 See after bullets.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You can also compare wall temperatures with a laser thermometer. OR, pull an outlet/switch cover and check with a flashlight, opening the side a bit and use an "over-sized" replacement cover. If existing f.g. batts, 3-1/2" thick insulation is now R-13 (minimum) thanks to our Energy minimum Codes requirements. before a few years ago it was R-11, 40 year ago it was R-9 minimum. Do you really want the code minimum (like a "D" on a school test- passing, but barely) in your walls?
Many cities have free energy testing...for public meeting the requirements.

Gary


----------



## noodle9400 (Nov 23, 2012)

jklingel said:


> See after bullets.


The thermal imaging sounds expensive. I probably couldn't afford to do that anytime soon. If I were to use blown insulation would I run the risk of moisture problems?



GBR in WA said:


> You can also compare wall temperatures with a laser thermometer. OR, pull an outlet/switch cover and check with a flashlight, opening the side a bit and use an "over-sized" replacement cover. If existing f.g. batts, 3-1/2" thick insulation is now R-13 (minimum) thanks to our Energy minimum Codes requirements. before a few years ago it was R-11, 40 year ago it was R-9 minimum. Do you really want the code minimum (like a "D" on a school test- passing, but barely) in your walls?
> Many cities have free energy testing...for public meeting the requirements.
> 
> Gary


I was actually thinking of getting one of those off eBay. The black and decker thermal leak detector. My house was built in 1955 and the addition was built in early 80's I think. I don't want minimum but I am trying to make repairs on a budget. As much as many repairs are costing us and despite what my wife says, I know in the long run, we'll save in energy costs. I never heard of free energy tests. I'll have to check with my city in regards to that. I had an energy audit done one time for free last year after new heating system install. But I think there is so many leaks that I couldn't keep track of them. What I'd like to do is kinda set up my own energy audit type system in the spring time (dont want to waste heat now) and mark/write down every spot that has an air leak. I know there is a ton in my house. I just have to find them. I would need an all day energy audit lol.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

noodle9400 said:


> The thermal imaging sounds expensive. I probably couldn't afford to do that anytime soon. If I were to use blown insulation would I run the risk of moisture problems?
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking of getting one of those off eBay. The black and decker thermal leak detector. My house was built in 1955 and the addition was built in early 80's I think. I don't want minimum but I am trying to make repairs on a budget. As much as many repairs are costing us and despite what my wife says, I know in the long run, we'll save in energy costs. I never heard of free energy tests. I'll have to check with my city in regards to that. I had an energy audit done one time for free last year after new heating system install. But I think there is so many leaks that I couldn't keep track of them. What I'd like to do is kinda set up my own energy audit type system in the spring time (dont want to waste heat now) and mark/write down every spot that has an air leak. I know there is a ton in my house. I just have to find them. I would need an all day energy audit lol.


Don't bother with the infrared thermometer.

If you are getting an audit or air-sealing, most retrofit companies will have an IR camera.


----------



## noodle9400 (Nov 23, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> Don't bother with the infrared thermometer.
> 
> If you are getting an audit or air-sealing, most retrofit companies will have an IR camera.


I had an audit done before and would like to get one for a few hours to take serious notes on where I get air leakage. But the odds of me getting another audit done, at the very least, for free, is highly unlikely.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> Don't bother with the infrared thermometer.


i disagree. i use mine to find "incoming" leaks = the whole wall is 70*, but a floor/wall corner is 60* = time to start digging. but it will do nothing to find leaks that let air out.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I find the thermometer valuable in the attic to find air leaks and thin insulation areas, on the main floor checking ceiling temperatures (shows cold areas needing more insulation before heating system activated), and same with crawlspace insulation missing while check from the floor above. Checks the areas around the outlet/switch boxes for air leaks (elevated temps.), exterior check of wall insulation missing in certain areas, shows temp of inside refrigerator, temps. of car brake pads, though I haven't done that yet; http://www.amazon.com/HDE-Temperature-Infrared-Thermometer-Laser/product-reviews/B002YE3FS4

Gary


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

GBR in WA said:


> I find the thermometer valuable in the attic to find air leaks
> Gary


yeah. had i done that, i would have found the big hole i just found today.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Maybe I am spoiled at this point with the IR camera.

That being said, there are more than a few places that rent them for a daily fee around us.


----------



## noodle9400 (Nov 23, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> Maybe I am spoiled at this point with the IR camera.
> 
> That being said, there are more than a few places that rent them for a daily fee around us.


Really? Now that is something I wouldn't mind looking in to. A device like that would help me out greatly.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> Maybe I am spoiled at this point with the IR camera.
> 
> That being said, there are more than a few places that rent them for a daily fee around us.


yes, you are. good tools spoil a guy :yes:

i wish i knew of a place that rented them around here. i would get one for this weekend.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

noodle9400 said:


> Really? Now that is something I wouldn't mind looking in to. A device like that would help me out greatly.





Fix'n it said:


> yes, you are. good tools spoil a guy :yes:
> 
> i wish i knew of a place that rented them around here. i would get one for this weekend.



Check Craigslist. 

There is usually somebody renting one.


----------

